# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  erro de definição de aplicativo ou de definição de objeto

## lu fim

Olá, fiz uma parte do codigo em uma planilha separada pois a que é a planilha final está muito pesada com codigos. Na planilha separada o codigo roda perfeitamente, porém quando copio e colo na planilha final ela da um erro:


"erro de definição de aplicativo ou de definição de objeto - 1004"


Tentei pesquisar, mudar parametros mas nao consigo por nada desfazer este problema.


Segue o Codigo. ( o problema ocorre na linha em azul)

Code:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Grato.

----------


## zbor

_A sua mensagem não está em conformidade com a Regra [B] 3 [/ B] do nosso Forum_ REGRAS. [B]
Use etiquetas de código em torno do código. [/ B]

Publicação de código entre  [CODE]Please [url=https://www.excelforum.com/login.php]Login or Register [/url] to view this content.[/CODE]  tags torna seu código mais fácil de ler e copiar para o teste, ele também mantém a formatação VBA.

Realce seu código e clique no ícone *#* na parte superior da janela do seu post.


*(This thread should receive no further responses until this moderation request is fulfilled, as per Forum Rule 7)*

----------


## zbor

Obrigado  :Smilie:

----------


## lu fim

I created a code in a separete excel because the main one is too heavy with codes. In the separete excel the code works perfectly, but when I copy it to the main excel, it keeps giving me this "Application-defined or Object-defined error."

I tryed changing some parameters, and searched for some answers but couldnt find anything.

The line where the code stops with the error is: Range("AZ" & rw).Value = Range("Q" & rw).Value - Choose(Weekday(Range("Q" & rw).Value), 3, 4, 4, 2, 2, 2, 2)

Code:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Thank you

----------


## zbor

Seus dados estão em mesma sheet?

Range("Q" & rw).Value vai funcionar para mesma sheet. Se você usá-lo em outra sheet você deve especificá-lo.

----------


## Keebellah

Mesmo assim, se você não está na mesma sheet não por utilizar .Select, isto da o erro

----------


## Keebellah

Mesmo assim, se você não está na mesma sheet não por utilizar .Select, isto da o erro
Ou seja deve de activar a folha au inicio

----------


## Keebellah

É uma pena não ver nenhuma reacção dà vossa parte:

Se o valor en Q è zero ou nulo pode tambem dar o mesmo erro



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Keebellah

Sem os seus dados mais somente controlande a syntaxe




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Não enconteir nenhum problema.
Deve de ser em outra secção

----------


## AliGW

Andyson - the OP is not asking about books. What books are you talking about and why are you mentioning them here?

----------

